# Dreams



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Any of you would like to share a dream for whatever reason. Because it was weird, because it was funny, revealing, scary, traumatizing,utterly ridiculous, puzzling or just plain dumb! Maybe because your snowblower blew apart!!!

I'm 62 years old and last night I had a dream of a white angel flying towards me and just as it got almost in my face it stopped and opened a book or flyer that said 2039. Now I don't know if this means I'm going to die in 2039 or that something radical is going to happen then. I would really like to see a full moon on my birthday and that isn't due until 2043, so hoping these dreams either go away or come with more details next time.

PS: I prefer the erotic dreams although they usually wake me up in the worst time, they feel good and make me feel young again.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Reading the last line I'm imagining the mod with his finger over the delete button...waiting 

Just after we got married my wife had a couple of major life changing surgeries, and since then I have had lot of dreams about loosing her, and I've been on edge ever since. I've had a dream about a crazy hot rod design that I'd love to build even in scale forum. Most of my dreams have revolved around my dad's old Shelby, losing my car, finding some great treasure, grade school, doing something at my grand parents house, and the church my parents go to. All these dreams occur within about one mile radius.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sometimes I wake up very tired because I was so active in my dreams. Not last night but the night before I lost my cell phone in a dream. It was unreal what I had to go through to get it back. I had to climb a wood trellis that would crumble, somebody came over saying they found my phone but when I looked at it, it looked like my TV remote and it was blue. The last I remember was my shoe on fire from a cigar lighter. Go figure!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Any of you would like to share a dream for whatever reason. Because it was weird, because it was funny, revealing, scary, traumatizing,utterly ridiculous, puzzling or just plain dumb! Maybe because your snowblower blew apart!!!
> 
> I'm 62 years old and last night I had a dream of a white angel flying towards me and just as it got almost in my face it stopped and opened a book or flyer that said 2039. Now I don't know if this means I'm going to die in 2039 or that something radical is going to happen then. I would really like to see a full moon on my birthday and that isn't due until 2043, so hoping these dreams either go away or come with more details next time.
> 
> PS: I prefer the erotic dreams although they usually wake me up in the worst time, they feel good and make me feel young again.


* I Think you hit the nail dead on the head. some people know the year they will depart this world. just not the time and day. 82 years is the norm for most men when they check out. :smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

In 2039, Yamaha is coming out with their new "mind control" snow blowers, you'll definitely get one!!!


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

aldfam4 said:


> In 2039, Yamaha is coming out with their new "mind control" snow blowers, you'll definitely get one!!!


siri clear sidewalk and driveway


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

used to have this re-occurring dream, one night i would dream i was a wigwam, next night a tee pee , this went on for months until i finally went to see a dream annalist to see what was up with it. 
she told me it meant nothing....i was just two tense.:icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am so broke even my dreams are reruns. :devil::devil:*


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't remembered any of my dreams lately, and that's usually a good thing. I have had too many of them come true. It's very weird, I'm not talking about de-jea-vu, I'm mean legit dreams that come true the next day or maybe within the week.

Usually it's something bad, like a fight between grade school friends (which I tried to prevent unsuccessfully) or a car accident. I will wake up from the dream, try to remember as much of it as possible, then see if it actually happens.

It used to happen much more frequently when I was younger, now not so often...maybe 1x a year. Anyone else have this happen, or just me?

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i've been retired for over 3 years. it seems that once in awhile I have a dream that I was fired and am trying to get my job back.

it was a union job. kinda scary dream because i think i'm gonna lose my pension.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

You've gotta watch your brain.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had a dream last night I left my home gate unlocked tho the back yard and someone stole all my snowblowers, my toolbox, and my new Husky cordless ratchet! Wife was happy though!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

After I retired my dreams started to get real. Now every night I can't wait to fall asleep since the dream world is the best world. In the morning I wake up to the likes of Donald Trump... dream world is way better.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ever dream you are falling off a cliff or building and never hit the ground or wake up as you are about to hit the ground?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Coby7 said:


> After I retired my dreams started to get real. Now every night I can't wait to fall asleep since the dream world is the best world. In the morning I wake up to the likes of Donald Trump... dream world is way better.


i have real good dreams if i eat chocolate before bed. parents use to tell us not to eat before bedtime or else we'll have nightmares. 

most of my dreams are pretty good . sometimes i can even program my dreams if i think about something good before falling asleep.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Good One topher!


"siri clear sidewalk and driveway"


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I don' t remember dreams like when I was a kid.


I just remember two recurring dreams as a kid and it involved Planet of the apes and Bigfoot......Afraid of both under 10.


I had the dream of Orco(Mean looking Gorilla on P.O.T.A./70's version only) popping up in my window with lighting and rain running down my window in my first house(until age 6). Then we moved two our new house(mid 70's) and in our big back yard was a huge tall wide log pile. I would go out on our back deck in my dream and a Viking horn would sound and the Apes would come riding on their horses out from behind the log pile and my heart would race and then I would wake up.
More to it but that was the short version.



Then in the other recurring dream I would go out on my back deck(new house at dusk almost night) and I would hear thuds in the woods....I would see bigfoot...and he would walk slow and I would hear his footsteps getting closer and closer and then the slider was locked and i could see it coming closer and I would bang on the slider door and finally mom would let me in just before Bigfoot got to the deck and I would wake up. I saw "IN Search Of" "Bigfoot Edition" with Leonard Nimoy as a young gun and they had put sensors around some guys Cabin in Washington state and the sensors went off and then Bigfoot jumped on the roof of the guys cabin..you could hear footsteps on the roof and that was all I needed to hear....Nimoy also showed that footage you always see of Bigfoot walking.......From then on Bigfoot scared the livin' Sh** out of me!!!!! But the Six million Dollar man helped me out because he ended up having a couple of episodes on the S.M D.M.where he fought and then became friends with Bigfoot so that helped end my fear of Bigfoot. Hahahahahahahaha......God I am right back in the 70's typing this! 



Phewwww I am starting to sweat!!! HAHAHA.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have 7 siblings. We grew up on a farm 
Most of my dreams center around my wonderful brothers (3) and my 4 sisters. I dream of them most of the time and usually we are always having a good time there on the farm. Sometimes I'm working on a vehicle, doing some carpentry work or doing my very last job; teacbing.
I have had such a wonderful life and even though there were brief periods of very severe financial troubles, marital problems and worst of all, sudden deaths of in laws (brother in law who was like another brother) life has still been so good. I believe my dreams generally reflect my thankfulness and happiness because they are usually really good. Not always but most of the time. 
Sometimes, after eating spicy foods my dreams aren't so good. I'm stuck in some dark, dreary old building and someone is after me or some dreadful event has occurred. 
To me dreams are simply dreams. I don't believe they foretell future events nor are they signs or warnings. Just dreams. lain:


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> I haven't remembered any of my dreams lately, and that's usually a good thing. I have had too many of them come true. It's very weird, I'm not talking about de-jea-vu, I'm mean legit dreams that come true the next day or maybe within the week.
> 
> Usually it's something bad, like a fight between grade school friends (which I tried to prevent unsuccessfully) or a car accident. I will wake up from the dream, try to remember as much of it as possible, then see if it actually happens.
> 
> ...


I've had quite a few dreams come true, finding things that I didn't know were lost, great grand ma getting hurt, my wife's job loss, getting sent off for work training, I've had a couple of the dreams about losing a loved one which haven't come true....yet


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i've been retired for over 3 years. it seems that once in awhile I have a dream that I was fired and am trying to get my job back.
> 
> it was a union job. kinda scary dream because i think i'm gonna lose my pension.


In 1982, I was 30 yrs old, I was forced to resign from a professional licensed municipal job that I had seniority, tenure, and a Union behind me due to politics of doing my job and being independent, enforcing the requirements of the law regardless to political affiliation and donations. I always felt I worked for the public and not the town and could easily justify what was right. I still have a dream that I decided to show up to work knowing that I don't work there and just go about my work refusing to leave. Knowing what I know now, I regret my decision to leave quietly, trusting the verbal promise of a positive recommendation which was exactly the opposite bring forced to start an entirely different career. I should have refused to leave, have my position eliminated, taken them to court, get a settlement and back pay and money/time in the pension system.


----------



## Stokelyjones (Oct 12, 2018)

I had the worst dream ever recently. I'm 38 and in my dream I was determined to bring a really old lady home for the night. I mean lime nursing home old. I'll save you all the horror of details but I succeeded. I still can't get it out of my mind and it's been like three weeks. I'm terrified it's going to be one of those things you can never forget.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Some of you guys have had it rough, letting some of it go on here should help.

My dad passed November 18th 1990 just after saying"Happy Birthday to my MOM" and sometimes I still dream of him as a young man, never of the way he was before passing. In my dreams he's always laughing or smiling which he rarely did in real life. 

Mom is now 88 one month and 10 days....


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Coby7 said:


> Some of you guys have had it rough, letting some of it go on here should help.
> 
> My dad passed November 18th 1990 just after saying"Happy Birthday to my MOM" and sometimes I still dream of him as a young man, never of the way he was before passing. In my dreams he's always laughing or smiling which he rarely did in real life.
> 
> Mom is now 88 one month and 10 days....


Coby7, My Dad passed away in 1991, 6 weeks after my son was born. I remember him holding him and being so happy. Dad was an old battle ax, served proudly in WWII, D-Day invasion in Normandy, Battle of the Bulge, Liberated a Nazi concentration camp just to name a few. My Mom is war bride from England. Never, ever talked about his service.., just went to work at Bethlehem Steel Plant here in Western New York for 44 years! Tough S.O.B., but a good Dad!!! 

Our Dad's are never further than a thought away, Coby7.., love going down that road!!! There have been many good dreams!


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Smolenski7 said:


> I haven't remembered any of my dreams lately, and that's usually a good thing. I have had too many of them come true. It's very weird, I'm not talking about de-jea-vu, I'm mean legit dreams that come true the next day or maybe within the week.
> 
> Usually it's something bad, like a fight between grade school friends (which I tried to prevent unsuccessfully) or a car accident. I will wake up from the dream, try to remember as much of it as possible, then see if it actually happens.
> 
> ...


It's not just you, I've been in situations where I just stop and think "I've been here before"


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> Any of you would like to share a dream for whatever reason. Because it was weird, because it was funny, revealing, scary, traumatizing,utterly ridiculous, puzzling or just plain dumb! Maybe because your snowblower blew apart!!!
> 
> I'm 62 years old and last night I had a dream of a white angel flying towards me and just as it got almost in my face it stopped and opened a book or flyer that said 2039. Now I don't know if this means I'm going to die in 2039 or that something radical is going to happen then. I would really like to see a full moon on my birthday and that isn't due until 2043, so hoping these dreams either go away or come with more details next time.
> 
> PS: I prefer the erotic dreams although they usually wake me up in the worst time, they feel good and make me feel young again.



OMG! Watch Bonanza before you go to bed....It will calm you. No matter what happens in the beginning, it is all good within 45 minutes.:smile2::smile_big::wink2:
Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This picture always brings tears to my eyes and was hard to post on here. My dad always weighed between 250 and 260. 
I carried him to the bathroom the night before he died and I swear he weighed no more than 85 lbs. 
You can see him here with my then 3 month old daughter. Probably weighs no more than 125 lbs







Dad passed on November 18, 1990 on my mom's 60th birthday.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kinda pissed, I started this thread and last night not a single dream that I could remember.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I don' t remember dreams like when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> I just remember two recurring dreams as a kid and it involved Planet of the apes and Bigfoot......Afraid of both under 10.
> ...



Happened to see a news article the other day that cited the case of one guy shooting another guy. The shooter claimed to the cops that he thought the shootee was a Bigfoot so shot him. Apparently this happened in the woods.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I Think you hit the nail dead on the head. some people know the year they will depart this world. just not the time and day. 82 years is the norm for most men when they check out. :smiley-shocked033:*


Todd you hit the nail on the head......going back over 400 years in my family tree, most of the men died at 82 including both grandfathers.....my Dad made it to 91 however.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

happened two times,

outright scary, i'm laying in a hospital bed, have a reaction to drugs being given, was able to hit the call button in comes the nurse asks are you ok, NO! in front of her i go into full blown code, feel myself floating around at the ceiling in a blue clouded color of the room, looking down at doctors and nurses working hard over me, one doing cpr. another pushing drugs doctor calling orders 

feel the first shock,then a second , seem to go back into my body, hear the doc say he's back, moments later doc says we're losing him again, charge to 300, bang another shock, i'm back open my eyes


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

That does sound scary.

After I got out of college I started having this recurring dream that I was going to fail a class because I missed it too many times. Forgot, overslept, etc. I would wake up a little freaked out, then remember "oh, wait, I already graduated and am working full time", then go back to sleep. The funny thing is that dream stopped happening when I went to grad school and hasn't come back.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I keep dreaming that I never graduated from high school- still trying to make up the crappy 2 PE credits that kept me from graduating with my class (I graduated a semester late because I refused to take swimming)


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

33 woodie....A woman I used to work with....essentially my work wife(haha) well her mother had this happen to her. My work wife brought her mother to Pizzeria Uno to come and see a bunch of her daughter's work mates and I got to meet her. Well she went on to tell this story about how she either had a heart attack or was having heart surgery(story was 15 years ago) along those lines. Any way she was on the OR table and I guess she coded.......well she said she rose out of her body and went above the table and as she was rising I believe she said she had the bright light thing but her deceased family members showed up and said to her "where are you going."....Nope it is not your time go back. I guess she shot back in to her body. Well my work wife was at the hospital and said the Doctors told her she died on the OR table and had no pulse for like 15 minutes and they brought her back. But to hear her mother tell the story it was so authentic she described everything vividly was hair raising Real. My description of it sucked but was something I will never forget....


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

barney said:


> Happened to see a news article the other day that cited the case of one guy shooting another guy. The shooter claimed to the cops that he thought the shootee was a Bigfoot so shot him. Apparently this happened in the woods.



Oh boy.....Poor Biggie!


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I Think you hit the nail dead on the head. some people know the year they will depart this world. just not the time and day.*


My great-great-grandfather knew exactly the year, day, and time he was going to die. The judge told him.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

20 hp 39 inch mighty machine!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> 33 woodie....A woman I used to work with....essentially my work wife(haha) well her mother had this happen to her. My work wife brought her mother to Pizzeria Uno to come and see a bunch of her daughter's work mates and I got to meet her. Well she went on to tell this story about how she either had a heart attack or was having heart surgery(story was 15 years ago) along those lines. Any way she was on the OR table and I guess she coded.......well she said she rose out of her body and went above the table and as she was rising I believe she said she had the bright light thing but her deceased family members showed up and said to her "where are you going."....Nope it is not your time go back. I guess she shot back in to her body. Well my work wife was at the hospital and said the Doctors told her she died on the OR table and had no pulse for like 15 minutes and they brought her back. But to hear her mother tell the story it was so authentic she described everything vividly was hair raising Real. My description of it sucked but was something I will never forget....


to me i was out of my body looking down the whole time they worked on me, blue color to the room, even felt a smack to my head from a family member who said not your time yet.

funny part is the young nurse who called the code has been my wife for 40 years now,


----------

